

Generate realistic fake identities, credit cards, gps tracks, etc. - SoftFactum
http://randomprofile.com/

======
SoftFactum
General and most frequently required data needed to describe an average user,
such as name, location, ID etc. Randomly generated address taken from the real
public sources.

Financial and bank-specific data associated with a user's economical life,
such as account number, credit card details, tax rate etc. The list of banks,
as well as credit card issuer suffixes are real.

Physical parameters of a user's body, such as height, weight, blood type etc.
These parameters are generated in accordance with the average statistical
values across the country.

Realistic GPS data made of random NMEA sentences. Simulates a feed from GPS
navigators or other GPS equipment.

